# Craftsman Industrial Dovetail jig



## MajorWoody (Mar 11, 2019)

Hey all, I am brand new here. I bought a craftsman Industrial dovetail jig years ago. Had success making half blind dovetails for some drawers and liked it. The router bit was a 1/4" dovetail stainless steel bit. I recently got a some carbide dovetail bits. I also recently got my shop up and running again after a long layoff. I'd like to use the jig again but need a new router bit. Does anyone know if I have to use the same sized dovetail bit? It is no longer available it seems. Does anyone have any experience with the jig? I paid about $125 for it about 20 years ago. I looked at the porter cable and a few other dovetail jigs but I'd hate to have to buy a new one if i don't have to.
Thanks


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Why stainless? There are all kinds of router bit available. Just need your specs in hand and go lookin'.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.carbideprocessors.com/whiteside/dovetail-router-bits/

Best of luck


----------



## MajorWoody (Mar 11, 2019)

Thank you for the replies. I guess what I am asking is does anyone know if I need that exact router bit (due to it's specific size and angle shape) or will another substitute for the jig to work properly? I'd prefer to use a newer carbide. I'm trying to avoid just playing around with different bits to see if one works. Again, thank you!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah just match up the bit you have with a new one.id definitely go with carbide.didn't even know they made ss router bits.


----------



## tynewman (Mar 10, 2019)

If you can find a bit that matches size and angle you are good to go. I just built my own half blind dovetail jig and found that the spacing on the jig was specific to the difference between the diameter of the bit on top and bottom. So angle and height of blade are important.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm not familiar with that jig specifically but, on my PC jig, you can use different diameter/angle bits but you have to adjust your depth settings to account for the differences. If you have a bit that's pretty close to the original, it shouldn't be any problem to make it work.


----------

